# Bu kadar



## Pitt

Hi everybody:

I have a question about this sentence:

Onu *bu kadar* beklemeyin.

I'd like to know the meaning of "bu kadar". Can I leave out "bu kadar"?

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## Volcano

*I would say,

Don't wait for him/her this much (time).

Bu kadar - This much, that much, thus much, so much...*


----------



## muchogusto

at this sentence bu kadar means so long,very or that much..grammatically you can leave it..


----------



## Pitt

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome.If you say "onu beklemeyin", the meaning will change.It will mean "* *(you-plural) **don't wait for him/her"*


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *You are welcome.If you say "onu beklemeyin", the meaning will change.It will mean "* *(you-plural) **don't wait for him/her"*


 
I see it so:

1. Onu beklemeyin = Don't wait for him.
2. Onu bu kadar beklemeyin = Don't wait for him so much.

Is this correct?


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> I see it so:
> 
> 1. Onu beklemeyin = Don't wait for him.
> 2. Onu bu kadar beklemeyin = Don't wait for him so much.
> 
> Is this correct?



*Yes correct.

1.For him/her (its a sentence for suggestion)
2.So much means (time)*


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *Yes correct.*
> 
> *1.For him/her (its a sentence for suggestion)*
> *2.So much means (time)*


 
Bir daha çok teşekkürler!


----------



## Artigh

bir daha = one more time

again = tekrar

(actually I think they're equal..)

anyway, we say -->  tekrar teşekkürler =)


----------



## Pitt

Artigh said:


> bir daha = one more time
> 
> again = tekrar
> 
> (actually I think they're equal..)
> 
> anyway, we say --> tekrar teşekkürler =)


 
Tekrar tekrar teşekkürler!


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Tekrar tekrar teşekkürler!



*Tekrar tekrar -  Again and again

*


----------



## kalamazoo

Although it's not a literal translation, the most idiomatic translation into English might be "Don't wait for him too long" or "don't wait for him that long."


----------

